# Entering Germany from the US to apply for visa



## axikem (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello. To make it short, I entered Germany for the first time ever on September 27th, 2012 and stayed until October 24th. I went home for a few weeks and then returned in November and stayed until January 26th, 2013. A total of 86 or 87 days. I've been back in the US since, and I plan on going back on April 16th to register inside of the country for a student language course visa. I am already enrolled in the class that starts in June, which meets all the requirements for the visa. Health insurance is covered, finances, etc. So my question is, will there be any trouble with me re-entering Germany on the VWP this time around? It will have been 81 days since I was last in the country on April 16th, but I've heard you must stay out for 90. But I've also heard that your 90 days reset on the 6 month mark from the first day you ever entered Germany. If I get stopped at passport control, should I tell the IO that I am enrolled in a language course and will be applying for a visa very soon after entering, or is that a red flag? Any advice would be very helpful. Thank you. :]


----------

